# Panda Corys??



## ivy14 (Jul 8, 2014)

Currently I have a ten gallon, filtered and heated, with a male betta and two cory catfish. After buying the corys, I read that they can get up to 3 inches long and I'm worried that that's too big for my tank. I did some research and found that panda corys could be good for my tank. I have a home for my other Cory's if I do decide to give them up and get the pandas. My question is how many pandas should I get? And would it be okay to keep my current cory catfish and just add a few pandas? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Five or six Pandas should be fine if you rehome the other two. Pandas only get about 2". Just keep a closer check on your water parameters; you may have to adjust your water changing schedule and amount.

Is your tank cycled? If not, you might want to wait until it is to add the Pandas as smaller Cories can be sensitive to unstable parameters.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Pandas are super cute. I have 4 currently that are over a year old, and the males are about 1-1.25 inch, the females are about 1.5 inches. 








I had them in a community tank with my betta for a year until the betta got aggressive, so I removed him from the community.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Pandas are great community fish, and my Mr. Feesh loves them. For a 10g, I originally had 3 but they just weren't very lively. Adding 2 more to get it to 5 and I saw a huge increase in their activity. I would not add less than 5. Corydoras will only shoal with like-species, so your other corydoras may not fit in.

I will note that they do still get big, and you'll want a lot of plant coverage, hideyholes, and a soft substrate to keep them happy. I am moving mine to a 20L as I feel they'll be happier.


----------



## chippa3571 (Jul 16, 2014)

So u can have 3 Corydoras and a Betta together? And what causes cloudy water


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Cloudy water can be a few things, bacterial bloom if it's 'foggy' and gray(also sometimes just stirring up substrate), algae bloom if it's green. It usually clears up if you have a filter running.

You *can* have 3 corydoras together with a betta, if the betta is agreeable to it. Not all bettas are okay with corydoras. And I would never keep only 3 corydoras together, 5 minimum otherwise they usually end up rather listless. They're shoaling/grouping type fish.

You also need a minimum 10g tank for this.


----------



## chippa3571 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a ten gallon only had it a week. And I have a few plastic plants but I've read live is better


----------



## ivy14 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks guys! I went to get some pandas a week ago but my pet store had none! I actually had to order some. I went in to the store today for something else and they told me my fish had arrived! They were more expensive than I thought they were gonna be so I only got 4 today. I plan on adding a couple more eventually! Just didn't have enough money spur of the moment today!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

They're really great, and once you get a couple more, I think you'll see how much their personality blooms in a group. Hope you like them!


----------



## chippa3571 (Jul 16, 2014)

The 2 albinos I have they swim around slot I think I seen them cuddling once. Gonna get 2 need panda Cory's and 1 more albino.so having 6 Cory's and a Betta is OK in a 10 gallon tank


----------



## chippa3571 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry not panda Cory. Has more spots then a panda I looked it up looks more like a tiger cory


----------



## ivy14 (Jul 8, 2014)

They're now in their new home. They're pretty active except for one.. He is the smallest and he hasn't moved from the spot he landed in.. Do you think he is okay? Anything I can do to make him a little happier?


----------



## chippa3571 (Jul 16, 2014)

It took a day r two for one of mine to be active


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

chippa: Corydoras need to be in groups of 5 or more, and they wont school with non same varieties, so say you have 3 albino and 3 pandas, they wont school together.

Ivy: My smaller ones were a bit weaker at first, but provided you have a nice home for them and they get to schooling with the big ones within a week, should be okay!


----------

